# .25 cal Beretta 1919 need help resurecting.



## Roufus (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi, You guessed it I'm new here but have been on Glock Talk for years. I inherited this old gun when my mother in law passed on several years ago. Never bothered with it till now as I have several handguns that I know work. The firing pin is noticeably slow resulting in light hits and misfires. Examination showed the f pin spring to be bent and lacking a rod to keep it straight. I have not been able to locate parts and as you probably know Beretta was of no help. I will look at Numrich but dk what to ask for. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------

